# Wyndham Hawaii timeshare presentation



## wheaties (Nov 3, 2009)

Headed to Kauai in a few days.  Talked to the concierge at KBV who told me about discounts for a few of the activities that we were planning to do anyway on the island IF we take the timeshare presentation at the Bali Hai on the North Shore (which we had planned to drive up to that area anyway).  What has been anyone's experience with that timeshare presentation?  Is it high pressure?  Long?  Hard to get out in 90 minutes?  Trying to weigh $ savings versus time involved.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## teepeeca (Nov 3, 2009)

The presentation will be VERY LOW PRESSURE, and, of course, it will only last 90 minutes !!!

If you believe what I have just posted, I'll sell you a very nice bridge in the state of New York for a good price.

I think you have "mis-read" the length of time the presentation will take---I think the actual length of time is 90 HOURS, not MINUTES !!!

Actually, it's not too bad (the presentation), depending upon the sales agent.  Remember to just say "NO" !!!

Tony


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually, we went to a Wyndham presentation on BI last year.  We told them that we bought our original TS on Ebay and reminded the salesman (several times) that we got to Hawaii using that TS so we weren't about to buy.  He seemed to be pretty new and he was definitely unprepared to counter our arguments.  We got out of there in well under 90 minutes and we got our gift.  Sometimes you luck out.   

Sue


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Its a virtual torture - is it worth it to you?*



wheaties said:


> Headed to Kauai in a few days.  Talked to the concierge at KBV who told me about discounts for a few of the activities that we were planning to do anyway on the island IF we take the timeshare presentation at the Bali Hai on the North Shore (which we had planned to drive up to that area anyway).  What has been anyone's experience with that timeshare presentation?  Is it high pressure?  Long?  Hard to get out in 90 minutes?  Trying to weigh $ savings versus time involved.  Thanks for your help!



If they don't give you at least $100 in CASH value (tickets count if you know the discounted value they truly have) then don't waste your time. If there is even a remote chance you'd fall for a "deal" (there is no such thing at any retail price) then don't risk it. Its your vacation time and only you know what the most likely 2-3 hours, not 90 minutes, is worth to you.  They delay you when you arrive, any eating time doesn't count, you have to put up with the fake friendship building and glad handing and eventually to 2 to 4 final "closers" before you actually get out with your money/tickets. It's a tough way to "earn" $100+/-


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 3, 2009)

Remember that Wyndham resells for <$0.02 on the dollar. So if they want $20,000, you can likely buy it for less than $400.

So, One thing that may help is to bring in ads from websites offering the resort for sale. They will show that the offer that the salesmen is offering you is so terrible that no matter what else he throws in , it is still a terrible deal.


----------



## wheaties (Nov 3, 2009)

*thanks for the help*

Truly, there is no way I would be buying a timeshare in Hawaii. Both of our timeshares have been resales and with the way we use our weeks, I would NEVER buy from the developer.  Just wondering how much aggravation I'd get for a little savings.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 3, 2009)

wheaties said:


> Truly, there is no way I would be buying a timeshare in Hawaii. Both of our timeshares have been resales and with the way we use our weeks, I would NEVER buy from the developer.  Just wondering how much aggravation I'd get for a little savings.



Over the years we've decided our vacation time is worth much more than what we might save by doing a presentation.  And lately they haven't been able to offer anything we're really interested in.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2009)

> Talked to the concierge at KBV who told me about discounts for a few of the activities that we were planning to do anyway on the island IF we take the timeshare presentation at the Bali Hai on the North Shore (which we had planned to drive up to that area anyway).



They do NOT give you cash at KBV!

We own at KBV, and last summer they gave me a quote on "discounted activities" if we would do a TS presentation.  I already had my prices with me that I had researched online for the activities that we wanted to do and their "discounted prices" were far more than the rates I could book directly myself!  So don't do it - it's a waste of time and the "discount" will cost you money!  

Your best bet for a discount is to decide what activities you want to do and then research them online, well ahead of time.


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 3, 2009)

wheaties said:


> Headed to Kauai in a few days.  Talked to the concierge at KBV who told me about discounts for a few of the activities that we were planning to do anyway on the island IF we take the timeshare presentation at the Bali Hai on the North Shore (which we had planned to drive up to that area anyway).  What has been anyone's experience with that timeshare presentation?  Is it high pressure?  Long?  Hard to get out in 90 minutes?  Trying to weigh $ savings versus time involved.  Thanks for your help!



Aloha,
We've been owners at KBV for years but haven't done a presentation for more than 5 years. Our vacation time is too valuable to waste it that way (and we stay for several weeks at a time). Some of the concierges have worked there for years and are nice and pleasant folks - they contribute to the aloha of the resort.  That said, their compensation / job depends on getting people into the presentations.  Think aloha when you turn them down.
Jack


----------



## slabeaume (Nov 12, 2009)

They will give you Visa gift cards for somewhere around $100.


----------



## AKE (Nov 12, 2009)

We went to one on Maui a few weeks ago.  Maybe it was the fact that we had a new salesman (had only been selling for a month)  and I had done a bit of research beforehand so I knew what resales cost (I found a couple on the internet that were being given away for free)  but we were in and out (about 70 minutes) with minimal pressure - told them that the price was too high and that was it.  We received close to a $200 discount on an all-day rafting expedition so timewise or pressure wise it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## katsgarden (Nov 15, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> They do NOT give you cash at KBV!
> 
> We own at KBV, and last summer they gave me a quote on "discounted activities" if we would do a TS presentation.  I already had my prices with me that I had researched online for the activities that we wanted to do and their "discounted prices" were far more than the rates I could book directly myself!  So don't do it - it's a waste of time and the "discount" will cost you money!
> 
> Your best bet for a discount is to decide what activities you want to do and then research them online, well ahead of time.



My son stayed at the Ke Ok' Kai (Wyndam) in Sept., and made the mistake of "signing up" for a TS presentation at the Bali Hai.  The "gift" was an activities discount card.  He had to make a credit card deposit (I think it was $125.00 each, or more).  There were 6 people in his party, so he was given 6 discount cards.  The discounts were pretty bogus. In fact, he tried to use it to rent something and the sales person just laughed and said his price would better without the discount card.  So, since none of the cards were used, he opted out of the presentation and they refunded his deposits, all 6 of them.  My son learned a valuable lesson when it comes to Timeshare presentations. 
I was shocked at this so called "gift".


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a USWG (unscientific wild guess)

Airfare for 2:  $1800
Car rental/wk:     $ 300
Condo/wk:          $1000
Total/wk:            $3100

Sat:  arrive 4pm collapse 9pm= 5 hrs
Sun-Fri; 12 hrs/day in paradise=72 hrs
Sat:  8-10 pack up/check out
Sat:  10-4 last minute sightseeing=6 hrs
Sat:  4-6:  TSA+tickets for aircraft

Total Vacation Time in Paradise:  84 hrs

Vacation Cost/hr=$3100/84=$37/hr

Put in your own numbers to see how much that 90 minute presentation is costing you.

The Point at Poipu owners presentation was so high pressure it literally ruined a whole day for us.   

I'll never again attend a timeshare presentation.

Buy Resale


Sterling


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 15, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Just a USWG (unscientific wild guess)
> 
> Airfare for 2:  $1800
> Car rental/wk:     $ 300
> ...



That's an excellent way to present that.  It would be interestng to see what the 'real' vacation time is for those who want to island hop in the same week---brings the real vacation time down even further.


----------



## david8054 (Nov 17, 2009)

I went to the presentation at Bali Hai in late October and was given AMEX debit cards totalling $175.00.  Since these are basically cash, I was glad I went.


----------



## katsgarden (Nov 18, 2009)

david8054 said:


> I went to the presentation at Bali Hai in late October and was given AMEX debit cards totalling $175.00.  Since these are basically cash, I was glad I went.



Are you an owner? I'm wondering if that is for an owner update presentation. I think the exchangers just get the so called "discount card".


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 18, 2009)

We got a credit for any of the offered activities.  We chose a sunset sail.  As I recall, it was either free or very inexpensive for the two of us.

Sue


----------



## chellej (Nov 19, 2009)

We did it about 18 months ago,  I do not remeber the the rewards, I believe we got one free tour and the discount card but when we showed up for the presentation they were overbooked  so they gave us our gift and we didn't have to sit through any presentation - was out in 10 minutes.


----------



## david8054 (Nov 20, 2009)

Regarding the presentation I went to, it was an owner's update.  Sorry for any confusion I might have caused.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 24, 2009)

I own at Pahio Ka Eo Kai. 
The sweet concierge talked me into going to an owner's update meeting. I received half off 4 tickets for the Napalli Coast cruise (approx. $200) 

I went to Bali for the presentation.  I actually wanted to learn more about points and Wyndam had the answer for me.  $12500 to convert my timeshare that I bought for $1800 (could have paid even less of course, now) on ebay. 

The younger  and less experienced salesman reminded me of "BOB" the commerical about the little blue pills, maybe you have seen "BOB".  Yes, that big bright smile just shining away.  

His smile wasnt so bright after about 30 minutes when I asked him how much all these spectacular advantages and vacations would cost me.  I explained what I had paid and what I had done and my motivation for coming was to be educated. He had to take me over to the chosen timeshare unit and as he pointed to the coastline (which is very beautiful) and said that is what we are selling.  I told him to turn around and look at the unit and said "this" is what you are selling;  YOU DONT OWN THE COASTLINE OF KAUAI.   

I got out of there in less than 90 minutes and he didnt even say goodbye. Didn't  break my heart but what irritated me was that he told his manager  that the concierge didnt tell me that I needed to bring my husband with me and that I was married and I shouldnt get the discount tickets.  I am not married, I am not living with anyone except my college children.  I wouldnt let my boyfriend or the other couple come because I knew it would just take longer and I really didnt want to put them thru it.

  I had to call the manager and explain.  I also told her that her sales people should be trained to  educate and treat existing owners well. He needed to learn how to take rejection well, that not all people are ignorant of timesharing and he shouldnt tell untruths.   I also explained that I would be  interested in investing more money into the "Wyndam Experience"  when Pahio is upgraded to a "Gold Crown".  Let me see how Wyndam treats the resorts and owners they already have.  

Im pretty thick skinned but this presentation wasnt really worth it to me.


----------



## sailingman22 (Nov 27, 2009)

The Wyndham rep was working out the car rental area in Maui Wednesday and was offering $100.00 cash per couple to attend a timeshare presentation. She agreed to throw in an additional 3 day/ 2 night getaway or 50% off any activity that she booked. 

I do not know the resort was being used but did have her write down the info on her card in case we wanted to do a night cruise.


----------



## sailingman22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Offers vary on Front Street but we are going to the Wyndham presentation for 2 tickets for a cocktail cruise and 2 tickets for a whale watching tour. The Pacific Whale Foundation celebrated the "welcome back whale" day Saturday and are starting their whale tours with several pods arriving in the local area already. They offer a very nice boat trip and we highly recommend their tours.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 30, 2009)

*Flash!  Wyndham owners no longer need to do update for gifts/discounts!  They will be*

Great news for us all! 
According to Ms Nancy Seeley at the Wyndham Kona Sales office, Wyndham owners can go online and download coupons for ALL the discounts.  They do not need to attend the presentation!!!!

WOW!!  We need to pass on this information!

I found this out when I went with our guest last May who signed up for the presentation, to get the discounts.

She  
1.  Has never ever had anyone come and say they came for the discount.  Everyone that she has talked to in 4 years came WANTING to buy more points.
2.  Has never ever shown the presentation before to a non-owner.  She has only talked to owners.  Wyndham, she said, does not solicit outsiders, and only talks to owners.
3.  Said that there were no fees to be concerned about.  Everyone is GIVEN bonus points to become VIP so there are no extra fees.  
4.  Did not share any prices with my friend and then said he had a closed mind and wouldn’t buy.
5.  Did not try to sell me, an exchanger, the Wyndham program, and then said I was there to make sure my friend did NOT buy.  Boy, did that make HIM mad!
6. Only knew about Hawaiian properties.  Could not tell about new mainland properties, e.g. Smoky Mts Lodge; just said, Wyndham is always building new properties.
7.  Discounted my friend’s recent transition concerns, (wife died, trying to get rid of his rental properties) so he couldn’t buy now, maybe later, he said. Her answer? 
A.  “Hawaii will be sold out in 3-4 months so there is no way you could buy later.”  
B.  “You are in Hawaii now so don’t tell me you have problems.”  I tried to say he joined me and my husband for a special time but she kept saying if he could afford to come to Hawaii, he didn’t have any problems to prevent him from buying.  


I certainly thought that was rude, especially coming from the TOP salesman for many years (according to her!)


After she left us, we got the next man who started a survey on our presentation experience.   There were about 10 questions.    He asked if she had shared prices.  We had to say NO, 3 times, he was so surprised.  He then stopped the survey and covered up the paper with the other questions (which I was reading upside down)  and starting sharing the Discovery Program.  Well, if there will be no more Hawaiian resort units available to buy next year (as Nancy said), how could the Discovery Program allow my friend to buy later at the same prices… etc….??  

Well, friends at KHV, Parking Pass desk clerks need to know this:  Nancy Seeley says you don’t have to attend the presentation to get the gifts and discounts!  Let’s start passing her name around!  Let's even tell other salesmen what she said...see if they confirm her lies.

Joan


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 2, 2009)

Of all the presentations we've been to, Wyndham's was by far the worst.

Marty


----------



## nazclk (Dec 3, 2009)

*Time*

Just do what I did at Shell last year.  If they ask you why you are there, just tell them that a friend of yours wants to sell you one, and you wanted to compare prices.  I was out in 15 minutes.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 3, 2009)

nazclk said:


> Just do what I did at Shell last year.  If they ask you why you are there, just tell them that a friend of yours wants to sell you one, and you wanted to compare prices.  I was out in 15 minutes.



I will have to remember that one.  Thats good.


----------



## linsj (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm at Kauai Beach Villas now, which I own. The current offer for owner updates is a $125 Amex gift card and a $50 dining card. I'm still debating about going since I can use the cash and figure when I tell them I paid $3 for my unit, I can leave early.


----------



## linsj (Dec 8, 2009)

I decided to attend the update since I was going to the north shore anyway and the cash was enticing. 

The printout the sales lady had shows that I bought my Pahio week from the developer for $8,000. When I mentioned I paid $3 on ebay, she was amazed and seemed genuinely happy for me. Based on that, she revised the offer for converting to points to the minimum required. When I told her I wasn't going to make that decision today, she did not pressure me. Of course, someone else did an exit survey. In the course of our conversation, I mentioned my bargain price. He offered me the usual vacation package to lock in today's prices and didn't pressure me when I turned it down. Total meeting time: 1 hour, including a tour of the model unit to show how Pahio units will be upgraded.

The only hitch was when I met with someone else to get my gifts. That lady offered $175 in restaurant certificates. When I told her what I had been offered to attend, she had to go talk with someone else. But she gave me the original offer, except I got cash instead of the Amex gift card, which is even better.


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 10, 2009)

*Wyndom in 90 minutes*

We went a couple years ago for the 90 minutes promised. We told them upfront we were there to buy if there week was $1250 or less because that is what we paid for each of our Hawaii weeks. We alos sail we were expecting them to honor the time frame and we would leave after 90 minuted which we proceeded to do. They said if we left we would lose our free gift and we said so long. I called the manager and said I wished to have them make good on their promise  before I called the Hawaii Real estate dept.He brought us our gift soon after to the TS we were staying at with an apology.Not genuine of course.The people there were as rude as any we have met at any sales meeting and I told them so.


----------



## sheryl lynn (Sep 1, 2013)

*Presentation*

My husband and I passed one of those guys on the street that has a kiosk with deals. So we stop because I wanted the Sunset cruise. he made us a real good deal $20.00 each and all we had to do was go to this tall building and as he explained it to look at a facebook page about this deal. We go the next day greeted by a nice lady, listen to the guy talk which was not on facebook but in person and at the beginning of his schmoo, he said  this is not for everybody that comes to listen and they expected that. Well after the presentation we decided we were not going to do it. Was not for us we do not travel that much. So the lady calls over another guy to try to sell it to us , we had enough and walked out. We got our cruise but did not go get our free breakfast that was also offered. The guy was rude and saying that this is how he puts food on the table for his kids. next year I will know better and stay away from that garbage.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 1, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Over the years we've decided our vacation time is worth much more than what we might save by doing a presentation.  And lately they haven't been able to offer anything we're really interested in.



No developer has ever offered anything that was worth that much time out of my vacation. By the time all is said and done, it's three-to-five hours. Let's say you actually get out of there in two hours. 

$100 divided by two people and two hours is only $25 per hour. And every minute longer (waiting in the lobby, the drive there and back, if applicable, and the rest) nicks into that further.

My time on a normal day is worth more than $25 per hour. And on a vacation day, that rate quintuples. Give me something worth my time or get out of my face. We were offered a tour at our recent Maui trip. You should have seen the look on the "concierge's" face when I told her I'd rather drink bleach than attend a timeshare presentation.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 1, 2013)

nazclk said:


> Just do what I did at Shell last year.  If they ask you why you are there, just tell them that a friend of yours wants to sell you one, and you wanted to compare prices.  I was out in 15 minutes.



:rofl::hysterical::rofl::hysterical::rofl:


----------



## ronparise (Sep 1, 2013)

linsj said:


> I decided to attend the update since I was going to the north shore anyway and the cash was enticing.
> 
> The printout the sales lady had shows that I bought my Pahio week from the developer for $8,000. When I mentioned I paid $3 on ebay, she was amazed and seemed genuinely happy for me. Based on that, she revised the offer for converting to points to the minimum required. When I told her I wasn't going to make that decision today, she did not pressure me. Of course, someone else did an exit survey. In the course of our conversation, I mentioned my bargain price. He offered me the usual vacation package to lock in today's prices and didn't pressure me when I turned it down. Total meeting time: 1 hour, including a tour of the model unit to show how Pahio units will be upgraded.
> 
> The only hitch was when I met with someone else to get my gifts. That lady offered $175 in restaurant certificates. When I told her what I had been offered to attend, she had to go talk with someone else. But she gave me the original offer, except I got cash instead of the Amex gift card, which is even better.



Thanks for posting this. It confirms what a salesman there told me, and that is: The computer system where they track resale vs retail purchases is often wrong for the Pahio resorts. 

He also told me that Wyndham is working hard to correct these entries


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 1, 2013)

ronparise said:


> He also told me that Wyndham is working hard to correct these entries



If they use the same diligence they did in "working hard" to fix our incorrectly recorded (only on the Wyndham side) owner information then it will be 10+ years and a minimum of 12 individual "we'll take care of that immediately's", followed by a threatening letter from an attorney to actually get it done. Their idea of working hard seems to be different than most companies at least if the end result is actually fixing the problem.


----------

